# Post pics!



## Crazy (Jan 4, 2004)

Seems to me that there aren't a lot of new pics posted. The latest as of now is rituaL's background. C'mon, folks! If you've got 'em, post 'em!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2004)

I have some pictures I want to post but I can't figure out how to!!!!! HELP! I am using AOL 9.0 and Windows XP. I want to post some pics from an airshow I went to in 2001..........Brandon  [/img]


----------



## Crazy (Feb 29, 2004)

In the album, pic the section that the pic (or pics) fit under. in the sections, there's a button that says 'Upload Pic'

Click on it. from there, a screen with a couple optios will come up: 

Pic Title: Give the pic u have a title, obviously  

Pic Description: A bit about the pic, optional

Upload a pic from your machine: hit browse. from there, navigate your computer until you find the pic you want to upload. click it, and hit 'open'

The picture has to be no more than 1024000 bytes, 10000 pixels hieght and length, and it has to be either JPEG, PNG, or GIF

once you've gotten to here, hit submit. it should load to the album


Hope this helps!


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 29, 2004)

Yep, it's easy to use 8) 

I'll post some in the next week, just got my P.C fixed  

Hot Space


----------



## johnnydavo (Mar 22, 2004)

My Personal Favorite Airplane


----------



## Crazy (Mar 25, 2004)

The pic is dead...

unless of course your favorite aircraft IS a red x


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 25, 2004)

That was one mean Aeroplane  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

the only pic's i've posted are of shot down B-17s..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2004)

ive posted a few pics 8)


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 13, 2004)

I have just posted quite a few pictures from my personal collection of WW2 aircraft. I have to worry though about posting something that isn't WW2 as I haven't sorted them out into eras or anything. I have posted a B-36 Peacemaker as it was designed for WW2 but it never saw service during WW2 seeing service during the Cold War. If I look I think somewhere I have a photo of a B-29 next to it. It makes the B-29 Stratofortress look insignificant!!! Same effect as a B-29 next to a Mustang.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2004)

i've also seen a pic of a B-29 next to the B-36 and you're right, it makes the B-29 looks the size of a fighter..............


----------

